# batch file to check for files X days old on a Netware server



## NewAccessUser (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi. I am new to the world of Batch writing. However I understand the concepts and can write some simple local batch files. I have the problem that I need to run a batch file that will go to our Netware server look at a directory and determine if the files have an extension of .old and if they are 90 days or older. If both of these conditions are true then it is to delete the files. 

I can run the batch on a Windows 7 machine and the directory is a mapped drive on the machine. Any idea on how to write a batch file to do this? Or should I be looking at a VBS script?
Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

On your Windows 7 machine open up cmd.exe and type: *forfiles /?*

Here is the technet reference.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753551(WS.10).aspx


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Also wanted to ask if you are really running a true Netware Server or are you running an OES server with a Linux kernel? If you are running on top of Linux a simple shell script on the server side would be more efficient.


----------

